
The Immortal Bard (1954) - monort
http://www.mayofamily.com/RLM/txt_Asimov_TheImmortalBard.html
======
wyldfire
Reminds me of a recent WaPo article: "Poet: I can’t answer questions on Texas
standardized tests about my own poems" [1]

[1] [https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/answer-
sheet/wp/2017/01/...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/answer-
sheet/wp/2017/01/07/poet-i-cant-answer-questions-on-texas-standardized-tests-
about-my-own-poems/)

~~~
bitwize
Funny, in the HN comments for that article, there's one that says "This
reminds ne of a short story by Asimov, about William Shakespeare failing a
university course on his own work."

------
GnarfGnarf
What a great punchline!

Reminds of Lenny Bruce's "Christ and Moses"
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-J4O-6hANU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-J4O-6hANU)).

"The lepers are coming!"

------
pavel_lishin
Asimov isn't held in quite the same esteem as Shakespeare, but I can see
someone writing a similar story with him as the time-traveler a few hundred
years hence...

~~~
gumby
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Flying_Sorcerers](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Flying_Sorcerers)

------
dsr_
The copyright on this is still valid, and will be until 2049, as I understand
it.

No, it won't induce Isaac Asimov to write any more books. He died in 1992.

It's still copyright violation. Now you know.

~~~
Freak_NL
Legally correct I suppose, but do you have any moral qualms reading a short
story written by someone who died a quarter century ago?

Interestingly enough, Project Gutenberg did deem one of Asimov's stories out
of copyright:

[https://www.gutenberg.org/cache/epub/31547/pg31547.txt](https://www.gutenberg.org/cache/epub/31547/pg31547.txt)

Apparently its copyright was never renewed.

~~~
dsr_
Me? I own paper copies of nearly every SF book and short story Asimov wrote,
including this one. I'm not concerned for me.

